# Decodificador de DirecTV no tiene salida de video



## coriano632 (Feb 9, 2019)

Que tal amigos? Bueno, se me daño el decodificador de mi cuarto, y en vista de la necesidad lo tengo que reparar, si es que puedo. El decodificador en cuestio es el modelo L11, ya antes lo he reparado, me costo, pero di con la solucion. Aquella vez era problemas de audio(se escucha con mucha distorsion), el problemas era causado por un condensador electrolitico de 16v y 100nf, lo sustitui y eso fue todo. Ahora el problema es con la salida de video de los puertos de conexion rca. El decodificador enciende, se escuchan los canales y todo lo demas, pero no tengo imagen en la tv. Destape el decodificador y ya descarte todos los condensadores po ahora, todavia me faltan mas componentes, pero he logrado encontrar un mosfet en corto, su codigo es 5P03, pero no he logrado encontrar su datasheet o informacion del mismo. De antemano gracias por cualquier aporte...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2019)

¿ Y por que no pides a DirectTV el cambio del decodificador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2019)

Porque ya no es gratuita la reposición del mismo , lo cual de cierta forma iría en contra de la ley aquí en Argentina , ya que si se dañó yo estaría pagando por la prestación de un servicio que no es recibido.

Han implementado un seguro adicional en cuotas ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque ya no es gratuita la reposición del mismo , lo cual de cierta forma iría en contra de la ley aquí en Argentina , ya que si se dañó yo estaría pagando por la prestación de un servicio que no es recibido.
> 
> Han implementado un seguro adicional en cuotas ...



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2019)

Yo tendria que contarles mi experiencia con el servicio de DirecTV....pero basta decir que los msndé s la rev...con...de su ma.... Y les di de baja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2019)

Originalmente incluía la reposición gratuita del control remoto y te lo configuraban para tu TV, hoy no solo te lo cobran con la próxima factura sino que tenés que pagar la entrega en moto en el momento.



Además , cuando los gobernantes no te defienden , ni los de antes , ni los de ahora , ni los futuros  (antes que algún gil a pilas haga un comentario)


----------



## frica (Feb 10, 2019)

Busqueda en Google "datasheet 5P03". Diez segundos después tengo este enlace:

https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTF5P03T3-D.PDF

Con frecuencia en los componentes no suele venir el número de parte entero, sino parte de él. El PDF corresponde a un MOSFET SMD con encapsulado SOT-223. Confirma si corresponde con tu componente. No estaría de más que enviaras una fotografía detallada del MOSFET.

Aquí una imagen procedente de este PDF. Mira el tipo de encapsulado, el pinout y especialmente para ver si tu componente cuadra, mira el Marking code:



Como ves, además de venir serigrafiado "5P03", también aparecen tres caracteres con el lugar de ensamblaje, el año y el codigo de la fecha (no lo he mirado pero suele ser una codificación de semanas dentro del año, basadas en letras).


Saludos.


----------



## coriano632 (Feb 10, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Busqueda en Google "datasheet 5P03". Diez segundos después tengo este enlace:
> 
> https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTF5P03T3-D.PDF
> 
> ...



Excelente hermano!! Exactamente corresponde a mi componente, solo varia en los tres caracteres de arriba, el mio tiene RKK y ademas tiene el puntico (.) en la parte de abajo. Ya luego subo una foto. Yo busque en google su datasheet pero ya seria por el apuro que no pude ver el componente que tu encontraste, gracias! Ahora me queda buscar el componente o uno parecido porque estos dias y los que viene de tv de señal abierta son tristes...


----------



## frica (Feb 10, 2019)

¡Me alegro que hallado dado en el clavo! Es satisfactorio saber que uno también puede aportar ayuda en este magnífico foro. 

La marcación "RKK" podría corresponder al año 2011 (A=2000; B=2001, etc.) y a la semana 11 del año (primera semana de Marzo). la "R" supongo que el fabricante tendrá una tabulación para identificar los centros de ensamblaje de sus componentes.


----------



## coriano632 (Feb 10, 2019)

frica dijo:


> ¡Me alegro que hallado dado en el clavo! Es satisfactorio saber que uno también puede aportar ayuda en este magnífico foro.
> 
> La marcación "RKK" podría corresponder al año 2011 (A=2000; B=2001, etc.) y a la semana 11 del año (primera semana de Marzo). la "R" supongo que el fabricante tendrá una tabulación para identificar los centros de ensamblaje de sus componentes.



Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda de todos, siempre consigo respuestas, me sacan de dudas y aprendo con ustedes. Ojala algun dia pueda aportar con alguien!!!


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no pides a DirectTV el cambio del decodificador ?



Anteriormente cuando se dañaba el equipo uno pedia el cambio del decodificador y lo sustituian, o simplemente uno lo queria actulizar por uno mas nuevo y lo cambiaban, pero eso era hace algunos años. Ahora, debido a la crisis que estamos viviendo(venezuela), ya directv no responde por equipos dañados y hasta cerraron sus oficinas autorizadas en mi ciudad. En fin se me haria muy dificil y costoso conseguir un decodificador nuevo, si acaso uno usado.

Y aqui está una imagen del "asunto", el RKK 5P03, también al lado tiene un mini transistor (corrijanme si me equivoco) serigrafiado con el codigo 1G en horizontal y 1G en vertical en el lado derecho y además tiene un puntito, este componente tambien esta dañado. Ahora no creo poder encontrar su datasheet con ese codigo, pero yo podria simplemente con uno similar o sea, en la placa hay otros igualesy testeando obtengo el pinout, luego ubico en otra placa otro de igual pinout y lo sustituyo? Sé que es pura improvisacion pero me pueden dar alguna recomendacion(aparte de rezar)?


----------

